# How many beds do you have?



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

just wondering how many dog beds you all own??

we have 10


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 9 for 13 dogs. Bouncer doesn't use one, he uses the couches. Two of them are in two crates, the rest in the dog room. There is also a large blanket on the couch for wrapping up and making a nest in.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have 7 total for 3 dogs>>>our cat uses them all to.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

excluding the crates. 12
36 fleeces


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Erm, none? 
My girls always are on the couch. I'm tempted to head to petsmart and get that cute martha stewart bed for baylee before I pick her up :lol:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

About 10 beds for appr. 5 small dogs (the number varies, as three are permanent and I have fosters). My Chis LOVE the cozy cave beds with Sherpa interior. For the open beds, I actually prefer cat beds for my Chis than dogs beds.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

there really is_only_ one here....it seems like there should be more. Rico has his electric blanket in a chair that he hijacked for his own, he sleeps with people, and in the kitchen he has a carry-bag that he sometime will go into.

That said he puts "Novia" --she is his stuffie girl friend---in the doggie bed...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Erm, none?
> My girls always are on the couch. I'm tempted to head to petsmart and get that cute martha stewart bed for baylee before I pick her up :lol:


I am certain that Baylee will prefer to be in your arms...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine dont use beds much, they seem to prefer the couches or our bed, so Ive put most of the beds away. Theres a little pile of beds and cuddle cups in our closet b/c they just dont use them enough. We have two nest beds out that the chis like, and our lab has his own bed where he sleeps every night and hangs out on when we are in our bedroom. I did custom order special ones for the chis from a very talented lady on etsy. When we get those though Im going to put the other ones away too. They only use beds for an occasional nap or to chew a bully, we could probably get away with only one for the little ones. I always like to have a blanket if Im on the couch watching a movie or whatever, so I have some really nice, cozy throws on both couches that the chis like to nest in too. One of them we jokingly call Reeses "surrogate mother" b/c he loves it so much. He loves to cuddle up on it, and when I had to go out of town for a week this fall, my fiance put mama blanket on my side of the bed and Reese slept with it every night instead of him!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky has one bed but he rarely uses it, only when we leave him alone and even then he sometimes goes through and sleep on out bed on the pillow. In the living room he is on the sofa on my lap and he sleeps in our bed at nights.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Chico has two beds.. A round fleecy bed and an igloo 

My staffordshire terrier's sleep in their kennel together.. I worry just how comfy it is but it doesn't matter how many time's i put carpet, blanket's, foam matresses etc in their kennel they alway's rip it up


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 15 beds here this includes the crate liner beds too we also have many blankets but didnt count those..some of the beds are still brand new they were really cute & on super clearance so I picked them up knowing that one day I would throw some out & then already have a replacement bed..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

mine prefer the couches too but here its all leather and my MIL isnt anti dogs on the couches because there nails scratch the leather which is understandable so i usally put a bed or 2 on the couches when i come out of my bedroom which is like never lol


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

12 beds and two body pillows(which could hold all of them, in strategic places).


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We have 1, they NEVER use it unless we're gone (I put it in their crate attached to the x-pen when we are gone). They much prefer my lap, at all times..


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Lola has 2 I suppose...a bed in her crate and her bag which she also like to climb in for a nap....she also has OUR bed....AND the sofa!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

To many to count.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hate to say it BUT, I only have 2 beds. Lots of blankets and they sleep on the couch and in my bed sooo I only have 2, I gotta get busy and buy more. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

We only have 1 pink and white bed that is years old but in great shape because NOBODY ever uses it! LOL! My girls don't ever use their bed they are sleeping on the couch and during bed time they sleep with me! As for crates we don't use them, Kizzie's first time being crated was just after her spaying surgery other wise we never use them!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I have 12 for 2 dogs


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

We have 7...but we could always use more


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

for 3 dogs i have 13 beds, 5 cratemats, 2 snugglesacks, and they also have many blankets. LOL


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

mine have a igloo each and a normal dog bed with all their toys in


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We have 2 beds inside, soon to be 1 because Godric ate the bottom of one and i'm tired of chasing stuffing and we have 1 old one on the patio for them to sun in the afternoon - also a victim of Godrics stuffing shredding.

The only *nice* bed we have right now is the one Kahlua's mama sent us for SS and Gretel sleeps in it just about every night. Godric prefers to nest on the sofa with a large spiderman blanket.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot!! :lol:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 beds for Bella, 1 for inside and one for outside on the lanai. 



LittleHead said:


> Erm, none?
> My girls always are on the couch. I'm tempted to head to petsmart and get that cute martha stewart bed for baylee before I pick her up :lol:


Bellas Martha Stewart bed is for inside only and she loves it even though it could fit 5 Chis!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 2 beds, one for Ozzy and one for my Basset. Then they have there crates with blankets and thats it.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not going to tell you how many beds I have for my two, because it's just too embarrassing!  I will say there's at least one bed in every room, plus that many again for when I switch them out for the wash. 

In my defense, I will say that my dogs LOVE having beds. Even on the couch there's a large bed with a snuggle sack and a blanket in it which they love. They prefer my lap over anything else, but I'm not always available so they'll take to whichever bed is closest to where I am. 

And my bed count (the one I haven't given you lol) doesn't include their crate beds nor the snuggle blankets (one or two for each bed depending on how big the bed is, plus spares) nor their carriers. 

My name is Ronni and I'm a dogbed-aholic. :hello2:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

We only have one. Roxy sleeps with me at night, and when she takes naps, she usually just cuddles up in mine or my roommates laps! So, Roxy doesn't use it much ... only to chew a bullystick, when I put her in her pen with it when I leave, or when she wants to take a nap and no one is around or she can't get on my bed.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

we have 10 right now and 4 chis they use all of them i was going to get another one for our new pup haha


----------

